# (Q) Exynos vs Snapdragon



## adianlorenzana

I've been curious, how is it that the Malibu gpu keeps outperforming the adreno 220, when all I've been hearing about is its amazing console quality graphics capabilities? 
All I'm really basing performance on is benchmarks and overall speed of the UI, I know benchmarks are evil, before I get flamed. 
I'm just curious, I have no idea what I'm talking about and I'd really like to know more technical details  
Also I'm sorry if this is the wrong section, but it seemed like the most appropriate.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------

